# i know someone who has really bad ocd thinking not rituals



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

but he is not dp'd.... so why is it that some with intense ocd don't get dp'd? hmmmm food for thought.


----------



## yogurt (Jun 16, 2006)

Typical OCD might focus more on rituals and physical habits where as DP-branded OCD has to do with obsessed self-monitoring and mental checks, thus making it the way it is.

His intense OCD might be focused outwards, whereas you're focused on mental things.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

just like i said. no rituals


----------



## yogurt (Jun 16, 2006)

sorry... I overlooked that.

what kind of OCD does he have?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

you're talking about 'pure O' ocd right?

Here's my take on it:
Some DPers have OCD and some don't.
So it's not that strange that some people with 'pure O' have DP and some don't.
DP can be a disorder on its own or it can be a symptom of another disorder such as anxiety, depression or OCD. 
Usually a person will only experience _some_ of the symptoms that are possible in any given disorder.
It just depends on the person.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Usually a person will only experience some of the symptoms that are possible in any given disorder.
> It just depends on the person.


Yes and remember these mental illnesses are not really defined clear cut illnesses in the same way that physical illnesses are.

Mental illnesses are simply a collection of symptoms. All of us are different and we all blur the lines from one illness or another to some extent.

This is why psychotherapy is considered much more of an art then a science.

But it is pretty clear that although OCD and DP/DR are related, they are not the same illnesses. You can have one and not have the other. If you do have OCD though then it will make it much harder to get out of the trap of DP/DR. Dealing with the OCD should be a first priority I think because if you cure that then there is a good chance that your DP/DR will go away with it.


----------

